# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام دوباره در کنکور (پشت کنکور _ سربازی )

## hanjera

سلام
خوبید؟
من سال 94 کنکور دادم ، بعد پشت کنکور  موندم ، 95 کنکور دادم
الان دیگه باس حتما برم دانشگاه وگرنه مستقیم خودمم نخوام ، منو میبرن سربازی ،
*خب حالا من میتونم برم دانشگاه مثلا سراسری اگرم نشد پیام نور دربیام و برم بخونم و لا به لای اینا بشینم بخونم واسه 96 ، ؟* 
*اونوقت من یک سال رو گذروندم و اگه سال 96 از رشته ای که خودم میخام قبول شم و برم اونجا سربازی چطور میشه ، چون من یک سالمو از دست دادم...
میشه؟*
میتونم؟
یه کمک اجمالی کنین
همچنین من امسال از سراسری در بیام و برم ( که در نمیام و نمیرم :D )، میتونم سال بعد کنکور بدم باز برای سراسری؟ :Yahoo (112): 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed-corpo

شما میری آزاد یا پیام نور مینوسی و 2 ترم مرخصی میگیری، میشینی برا 96 میخونی و قبل از ثبت نام مجددت برای دانشگاه از پیام نور یا ازاد ثبت نام کرده ی امسال ، انصراف میدی

----------


## Aydiny

> سلام
> خوبید؟
> من سال 94 کنکور دادم ، بعد پشت کنکور  موندم ، 95 کنکور دادم
> الان دیگه باس حتما برم دانشگاه وگرنه مستقیم خودمم نخوام ، منو میبرن سربازی ،
> *خب حالا من میتونم برم دانشگاه مثلا سراسری اگرم نشد پیام نور دربیام و برم بخونم و لا به لای اینا بشینم بخونم واسه 96 ، ؟* 
> *اونوقت من یک سال رو گذروندم و اگه سال 96 از رشته ای که خودم میخام قبول شم و برم اونجا سربازی چطور میشه ، چون من یک سالمو از دست دادم...
> میشه؟*
> میتونم؟
> یه کمک اجمالی کنین
> همچنین من امسال از سراسری در بیام و برم ( که در نمیام و نمیرم :D )، میتونم سال بعد کنکور بدم باز برای سراسری؟


فقط قسمت اخرشو فهمیدم اونم این که میتونی دوباره بری سراسری ولی اینبار باید پول بدی چون هر داوطلب فقط یه بار میتونه از خدمات سراسری رایگان استفاده کنه

----------


## hanjera

> شما میری آزاد یا پیام نور مینوسی و 2 ترم مرخصی میگیری، میشینی برا 96 میخونی و قبل از ثبت نام مجددت برای دانشگاه از پیام نور یا ازاد ثبت نام کرده ی امسال ، انصراف میدی


سراسری چی؟
سراسری در بیام و برم و همون طور که گفتم لابهلای دانشگاه بشینم واسه 96 بخونم واسه رشته ی مورد علاقم  :Yahoo (21):  اونوقت چی میشه!

*
همچنین این سربازی چی میشه ؟
اخه 4 سال معافیت میدن ! 
اونطوری که برم پیام نور تا 96 بخونم یکسال میره ! و 3 سال میمونه..بعد دانشگاه جدید در بیام مشکل نمیشه؟

----------


## artim

> سراسری چی؟
> سراسری در بیام و برم و همون طور که گفتم لابهلای دانشگاه بشینم واسه 96 بخونم واسه رشته ی مورد علاقم  اونوقت چی میشه!
> 
> *
> همچنین این سربازی چی میشه ؟
> اخه 4 سال معافیت میدن ! 
> اونطوری که برم پیام نور تا 96 بخونم یکسال میره ! و 3 سال میمونه..بعد دانشگاه جدید در بیام مشکل نمیشه؟


در صورت انصراف و ثبت نام دانشگاه جدید سنوات تحصیلی از نو و معافیت تحصیلی از اول محاسبه میشه

----------

